# Kit Birth Control Perm Essure



## thlhun (Mar 31, 2010)

Can some one tell me if there is a HCPC code for the birth control kit, the claim is on a UB for facility charges and the surgery code is 58565, I don't know if the kit is considered an implant.


----------

